
Show HN: Europe Covid-19 cases, densities, and trends at a glance - hammerha
https://europecorona.com/
======
kozak
Density is much more informative, it should be the default sorting order.

~~~
hammerha
Thanks for the feedback. I also think that density is more important
information. The thing is that it tends to show low populated countries on top
when it orders by density and I thought it'd be better to show more populated
countries on top to begin with since there'll be more people who are
interested in those countries. I'll reconsider about it.

